# Bealls winner selling hells bay glades skiff



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like the guy who won the glades skiff I'm the Bealls raffle is selling it already. Check out Ft Myers Craigslist it's posted in Naples has a reels legends wrap on it that's why I am guessing that it's the same boat. Plus the winner was from SW Florida. Asking 30,000


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

He's asking 40,000. Good luck with that....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Barbs_deep said:


> He's asking 40,000. Good luck with that....


Yeah I miss read it not sure he's getting that much for it but you never know


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Had a feeling! That didn't last long


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wish I would have won it I definitely wouldn't be selling it that's for sure


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wish I would have won it I definitely wouldn't be selling it that's for sure


Damn straight.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Guy clearly has no idea what he has. Open canvas to add steering wheel? Hells bay custom trailer? And $40k, those giveaways should really only be for skiff guys


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Guy clearly has no idea what he has. Open canvas to add steering wheel? Hells bay custom trailer? And $40k, those giveaways should really only be for skiff guys



So you're saying you don't want to add a cobia tower to this bad boy?!?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What a shame it didn't go to someone who would have fished and appreciated this boat instead of trying to flip it. Not sure about that wrap on there though


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

What an idiot. He doesnt deserve the boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

He may be selling it to pay the taxes on it


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I get that people buy raffle tickets to support charity events and all, but gosh - really wish they could screen who the winners are before selecting some big corporate type who doesn't appreciate a skiff worth a shit. I know plenty of guys who would kill to have a skiff like this. Also, let's save the wraps for pretentious Contenders/Seavees, etc... putting a wrap on a nice skiff like this is like slapping God in the face...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

tgjohnso said:


> I get that people buy raffle tickets to support charity events and all, but gosh - really wish they could screen who the winners are before selecting some big corporate type who doesn't appreciate a skiff worth a shit. I know plenty of guys who would kill to have a skiff like this. Also, let's save the wraps for pretentious Contenders/Seavees, etc... putting a wrap on a nice skiff like this is like slapping God in the face...


The wrap probably was on the boat whenever he got it as that's Bealls fishing brand of clothes. And I agree he doesn't deserve this boat or he wouldn't be selling it.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

man if I had that thing I'd put trip 7.5s, tuna tower, some out riggers, and a huge wet sounds system. That's what you can do with that blank canvas!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> man if I had that thing I'd put trip 7.5s, tuna tower, some out riggers, and a huge wet sounds system. That's what you can do with that blank canvas!


Nah just a steering wheel with a center console.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If it was mine I would but fish slim on it. It's perfect as it sits. Hope it goes to a home it deserves.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nah just a steering wheel with a center console.


See, but I really like a small skiff with both a console/steering wheel, and a tiller....you know, for redundancy and all...

By the way, is that version of the glades skiff the one with the cuddy cabin?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It just goes to show you he's not a microskiffer or he would be on here defending himself probably doesn't even know this site exist pssh is what I have to say.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Y'all sound like a bunch of whiny women. Damn!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone who puts a "steering wheel" or "seats" in that skiff deserves a kick in the crotch.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Ha, my neighbor asked my where I sit in mine....I said sit? Its a fishing boat!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

"steering wheel and seats" He forgot the Salt Life and Browning stickers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

Ethan_W said:


> So you're saying you don't want to add a cobia tower to this bad boy?!?


That's pretty damn funny. I was thinking tuna tower, but yeah.... Cobia tower would be best. Just need a tiller extension.


----------

